
The Attack on GitHub Must Stop - wglb
http://taosecurity.blogspot.com/2015/03/the-attack-on-github-must-stop.html
======
hobarrera
China breaks internet for western users to enforce their own laws everywhere.

USA breaks non-US sites one way or another to enforce their own lays
everywhere (example: forcing multinationals to remove content from european-
hosted sites).

Why is one good and the other bad?

